# Fan / Light Combo in Shower Stall



## jar546 (Mar 27, 2019)

I wonder if NuTone listed this for use in a shower.


----------



## north star (Mar 27, 2019)

*@ ~ @*

Do you have a Model Number ?

*@ ~ @*


----------



## jar546 (Mar 27, 2019)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> Do you have a Model Number ?
> 
> *@ ~ @*



No, I asked them to provide that information along with proof of listing.


----------



## north star (Mar 27, 2019)

*@ ~ @*

Even if it is listed for "in the Shower", it will not last
long........Most light \ fan combos are manufactured
for a short life-span.

The manufacturer's have figured it out !......Designed
in obsolescence !.........Just keep on consuming !   

*@ ~ @*


----------



## steveray (Mar 28, 2019)

I have come across at least one wet location one....it wasn't that one....


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 29, 2019)

Just redid my stall shower and the "GC" proposed doing the same thing. I nixed that.


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2019)

It needs a weep hole in the center of the lens.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 29, 2019)

http://www.nutone.com/products/product/38dfe752-e9ed-43de-b912-b5afc2a67b3d
Go to specs
Ul listed for shower if GFCI protected


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2019)

"UL Listed for use over tub or shower with a GFCI circuit; that means you can control ventilation by locating your fan exactly where you need it the most"

I am a true believer when it comes to keeping a bathroom as dry as possible.  If a fan is in a shower stall, it will be pulling lots of moisture out of the bathroom.  That's okay up to a point.....the point where the moisture condenses.  The misuse of bath fans by installing long tortuous vents makes me think that these shower fans are not such a great idea.  Not because of any particular danger but more due to rot.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 29, 2019)

ICE said:


> It needs a weep hole in the center of the lens.



Yeah no kidding.  Good idea.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 29, 2019)

mark handler said:


> http://www.nutone.com/products/product/38dfe752-e9ed-43de-b912-b5afc2a67b3d
> Go to specs
> Ul listed for shower if GFCI protected



Thanks Mark


----------



## jar546 (Apr 1, 2019)

It turns out that it was only listed for use above a tub or shower area if it was on a GFCI protected circuit.  Changes were made and now it is compliant with its listing.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 2, 2019)

Potential for mold growth due to condensation in pipe?


----------

